
Git Trident 1.5 has been released - mdw
http://www.somerobots.com
======
brudgers
Curious as to what has changed with the 1.5 release.

~~~
mdw
Hey brudgers, sorry for this late reply! V1.5 was a big update (several months
of work), but standout features include better ipad support, huge amounts of
attention to UX and UI issues, and stablity.

If you install the App there's a full changelog, and in the app store version
history there is information.

